# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Removing a single brick to install a wall vent

## Tom101

Hi,  
Can a brick mortar substitute be purchased in a caulking tube?? 
We have a damp problem in two bedrooms and among various remedies I'm putting in place to fix the problem I'd like to install vents. It's a double brick house and I plan to remove a single brick from from both the internal and external skin and replace it with a vent. 
I'm confident I can remove the bricks cleanly and would like to know if there a pre-mixed mortar solution that can be purchased to install the new exterior vent. 
I'd also appreciate in advice in general on what I'm about to do. 
Regards, Tom

----------


## PeteV

hi
The easiest way to remove the bricks, are to get a 6mm masonary bit into a hammer drill, and drill as many holes as possible around the brick. Once you have achieved this, startchipping out any left over mortar with a hammer and plugging chisel. Mortar can be bought in premix bags from any local hardware store. Use some dish washing detergent as plasticiser and make sure you don't mix it too wet. Should be pretty straight forward from there!!! Good luck!!

----------


## *stew*

Hi guys, I have a related question..... 
I have an internal wall vent (in a rendered wall) that is right next to a similar vent in the exterior wall (its a double brick wall). 
The problem is that we have plenty of street noise outside which just comes straight inside because all the interior/exterior vents line up!  Crazy. There are 4 vents running along the open-plan loungeroom wall! 
So, getting to the point - whats the best way to block these vents to help insulate against heat loss and noise?   Any suggestions would be gratefully received!

----------


## woodbe

> whats the best way to block these vents

  Nice thread hijack!  :Smilie:  
When I did this, I used cement sheet as infil panels on the outside, and 3-ply as infil on the inside. Pre-painted both to a suitable colour and attached with liquid nails. 
woodbe.

----------


## PeteV

knock the vent out, replace with a brick, and render over. you shouldn't have too much trouble with this.
Good luck!

----------


## *stew*

> knock the vent out, replace with a brick, and render over. you shouldn't have too much trouble with this.
> Good luck!

  Thanks PeteV, this sounds like a pretty good idea.

----------


## Ricardito

> Hi,  
> Can a brick mortar substitute be purchased in a caulking tube?? 
> We have a damp problem in two bedrooms and among various remedies I'm putting in place to fix the problem I'd like to install vents. It's a double brick house and I plan to remove a single brick from from both the internal and external skin and replace it with a vent. 
> I'm confident I can remove the bricks cleanly and would like to know if there a pre-mixed mortar solution that can be purchased to install the new exterior vent. 
> I'd also appreciate in advice in general on what I'm about to do. 
> Regards, Tom

   On one side of the building I have a similar problem developing with rising dampness on one double brick wall separated by a gap  I thought to cut out more than one vent, cement a grill or a mesh but not  go through that wall just provide enough ventilation to naturally drain the moisture in the brickwork out. 
On the other side of the building I have blocked vents as they go right through the wall I used cement sheet liquid nails and acrylic intumescent filler around the edges.

----------


## woodhunt

Tom, not sure about pre-mix substitute but you can purchase a caulking gun that you can fill up yourself if that's the kind of thing you had in mind.  Sometimes when it's not accessible from any other point they seem to get it in neatly and quickly, although as pete says it shouldn't be too hard. 
Stew, I put some breathable insulation cut'n'stuffed neatly in my vents on the outside, did it mostly for more adventurous mozzies, but cut noise down a fair bit too. 
Cheers,
Garth

----------


## PeteV

you can get premixed mortar in a caulking tube, but i honestly believe that in this situation it's not really going to work... in particular with galvanised/stainless vents, your best bet is to use a flat surface to spread your mud out, then sort of smear it of onto the back of a pointing trowel and parge it in. i believe if you use a caulking gun, you'll just end up pushing it through. vents and letterbox faces are always some of the hardest things to get right when you're a bricklayer...

----------

